# Secret Storeroom



## UnwrittenTale (Nov 3, 2016)

Does anyone know if you have to pay off all four rooms to get it, or is it just after you pay off your first extra room?


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 4, 2016)

I think you just need one extra room! I already had 3 of the extra rooms and I immediately could get it (it's cool). So by that logic you'd prolly only need one extra room.


----------



## furbyq (Nov 5, 2016)

Apparently you need the upstairs upgrade to have the storeroom become available. I don't know if the upstairs has to be fully upgraded or not.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2016)

My house has only had a few upgrades. I just added the upstairs room and Nook asked if I wanted to build a secret storeroom. So maybe it has something to do with that?


----------



## AppleCracker (Nov 8, 2016)

You can get it after you get the upstairs. Once you get the upstairs, you're given the option from Nook to add the secret storeroom. Then after you get it, you can go to Nook's Homes to learn the HHD touch screen controls.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 8, 2016)

I got it right after purchasing upstairs. You don't need to make it bigger, just get it. Then you get the store room and the lesson with Lottie to move your furniture around the HHD way (which I love).


----------



## mayortiffany (Nov 8, 2016)

I was watching a let's play of the new update (swimmingbird391) when he said that you need to at least have the second floor to unlock the secret storeroom, and from what I've been seeing from others online, that seems about right. If my memory serves me right, it costs 148,000 Bells and you get to use the touch pad to move furniture after you unlock it, so it's definitely a good buy for 360 more storage spaces!


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks guys. ^^


----------



## hoodathotit (Nov 10, 2016)

mayortiffany said:


> I was watching a let's play of the new update (swimmingbird391) when he said that you need to at least have the second floor to unlock the secret storeroom, and from what I've been seeing from others online, that seems about right. If my memory serves me right, it costs 148,000 Bells and you get to use the touch pad to move furniture after you unlock it, so it's definitely a good buy for 360 more storage spaces!



I realize it's nitpicking but the cost is 158,000.


----------

